# Work of the WarpSpawned



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

More later


----------



## Eliphas The Inheritor (Dec 29, 2010)

Awesome!!! I would love one of them to be my pet


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Was this done with marker!?


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks Eliphas

@DestroyerHive, markers? I used greylead then colored with derwents and fine-lined after


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> @DestroyerHive, markers? I used greylead then colored with derwents and fine-lined after


Erm... I knew that:so_happy:


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Yeah. Sure.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

The Inverted colour was trippy, I like it! :good: 

btw Warp, how do you put images from your computer into your posts without using attachments?! What am I doing wrong?! :shout:


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks Serp, for the images to get like that you right 

[img\]Put URL here[/img][/spoiler\]

but no \ in the img or spoiler tags

you dont even need the spoilers, but I put 'em there to save space


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> how do you put images from your computer into your posts without using attachments?! What am I doing wrong?! :shout:


Upload them on Photobucket/Imageshack/whatever and copy paste the URL?


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

^
That works too


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Both are of my OC, Taint, a Flayed One from Serpions early RP attempts
Upper pic is the rough(ish) one.
Lower has easier to see lines and a tad more shading


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Quite the nasty fella. Due for a comeback soon I think, along with the rest of them... :wink: 

All except Misery of course. He`s dead. :cray: 

I like the shading you added. You`re pretty good at that. :good:


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks, but the shading on these is barely noticeable, thanks to craptastic camera


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I like that Ravener. :good: 

Will you shade it? 

Also, more rep is due I think. :grin:


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Maybe, I drew it ages ago so I dunno


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

http://kompletefanatik.deviantart.com/art/Herald-of-Nurgle-200054758


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

The pic ain`t loading. It looks as though you didn`t connect the link properly. Image tags are missing.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Didnt put image tags cos the pic didnt load that way either


----------

